# RAID0 ohne RAID auslesen



## NetBull (27. Mai 2015)

Hi, 

mein Rechner ist hin. Einen neuen wird es nicht geben, da ich künftig mit dem Laptop arbeiten werde. 
Nun mein Problem: Der Rechner hatte einen externen Raid Controller wo mein System aus 2 64GB Raptoren bestand die auf RAID 0 gestriped wurden. Meine Datenplatten mit je 500GB wurden ebenfalls auf RAID 0 gestriped. Nun habe ich zwar eine Datensicherung, würde aber gerne auch die Daten der letzten Tage auslesen. Wie bekomme ich die Daten aus den beiden RAID0 Platten nun auf mein Laptop?

Alles im Netz das ich finde geht von einem kaputten Raid aus....

LG NetBull


----------



## Bratkartoffel (27. Mai 2015)

Hi,

externer RAID-Controller? Kannst du den nicht einfach an den Laptop anschliessen?
Ohne den RAID-Controller stehen deine Chancen zum Auslesen eher schlecht.
Teils haben die RAID-Controller eine Art eigenes Format oder Schema, wie die Daten abgelegt werden. Kennst du zumindest die Stripe-Size? Dann könntest du die beiden Platten einzeln mit einem Linux per dd auslesen und anschliessen mit einem kleinen (selbstgeschriebenen) Programm oder Script zu einem Image zusammenführen. Dieses könntest du dann auf eine 1 TB Platte aufspielen.

Grüsse,
BK


----------



## NetBull (27. Mai 2015)

Extern war falsch formuliert. Der Raidcontroller ist nicht onBoard sondern es ist ein interner, zusätzlicher Controller. Aber denn kann ich nicht ans Laptop anschliessen. wüsste zumindest nicht wie(Laptop aufschrauben ist wegen der Garantie sicher keine gute Idee...)


----------



## sheel (27. Mai 2015)

(Deswegen sind Hardwareraids problematisch. Bzw. noch viel mehr, wenn der
Controller hin ist und zufällig kein gleichartiger mehr zu bekommen ist)

Schnellste Lösung ist vermutlich, einen Bekannten zu suchen, der dich an seinem PC herumschrauben lasst.
Dort dann in ein normales Format runterholen.


----------



## NetBull (27. Mai 2015)

Hab niemanden mehr der noch ne stationäre Kiste hat. Die haben alle nur noch ein Laptop....


----------

